# Tivo Mini AC Adapter



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

I need to get if possible a longer AC Adapter for my Tivo Mini. The position of my TV is about 15 feet away from an outlet (older home) where the Tivo can be installed. 
Anyone know of a place to locate a longer AC Adapter?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Luckyluc said:


> I need to get if possible a longer AC Adapter for my Tivo Mini. The position of my TV is about 15 feet away from an outlet (older home) where the Tivo can be installed.
> Anyone know of a place to locate a longer AC Adapter?


Why not just plug it into an extension cord? That's what I did.


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

Not an option where things are located. Just looking to see if anyone has experience with this as I cannot be the first.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Luckyluc said:


> Not an option where things are located. Just looking to see if anyone has experience with this as I cannot be the first.


Purchase some color coded zip wire, 18 gage is big enough, and splice the cable going to the Mini with this cable, just make sure you keep the polarity correct.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

lessd said:


> Purchase some color coded zip wire, 18 gage is big enough, and splice the cable going to the Mini with this cable, just make sure you keep the polarity correct.


That sounds like a good way to burn your house down if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Purchase some color coded zip wire, 18 gage is big enough, and splice the cable going to the Mini with this cable, just make sure you keep the polarity correct.



tarheelblue32 said:


> That sounds like a good way to burn your house down if you don't know what you are doing.


If you don't know what your doing the extension cord is the way to go but the OP said he could not use one. The VA on the low side of the power brick is not enough power to burn your home down unless you spark the wires near gasoline or such.
If you can't change a light switch without calling an electrician then by all means call one for this job.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm perplexed as to why an extension cord would not work. Either way in this scenario an extension of SOME type of cord is going to come into play. It has to.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Longer HDMI Cable and leave the mini away from the TV?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Luckyluc said:


> Not an option where things are located. Just looking to see if anyone has experience with this as I cannot be the first.


Extension cords are always an option, you just haven't figured out how to do it. After all you have to run the Mini cord to an outlet, so not following how extending that makes any difference. There are zillions of different types of extensions, go to a store and find one that works.


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow ask a question and definitely get responses. Figured I would ask here as again from a search on older posts its been asked before but wasn't quite expecting some basically telling me what I can and can't do.

Older home with no outlets within 16 feet of the TV location (above a fireplace) that has a wall runner. Coax cable and extension cord combined in wall runner ... the wall runner pops off... the wall runner also doesn't have an out anywhere other than the 2 ends so can't run and just drop it out. 

Tried once before for a different project. I am researching getting longer hdmi to attack that way... 

Again just thought I would ask. Thanks for the input all!


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Luckyluc said:


> Wow ask a question and definitely get responses. Figured I would ask here as again from a search on older posts its been asked before but wasn't quite expecting some basically telling me what I can and can't do.
> 
> Older home with no outlets within 16 feet of the TV location (above a fireplace) that has a wall runner. Coax cable and extension cord combined in wall runner ... the wall runner pops off... the wall runner also doesn't have an out anywhere other than the 2 ends so can't run and just drop it out.
> 
> ...


So if the wall runner " pops off" can't you just run like a 20 foot extension cord? Or am I picturing it wrong and is it a solid tube?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Luckyluc said:


> Wow ask a question and definitely get responses. Figured I would ask here as again from a search on older posts its been asked before but wasn't quite expecting some basically telling me what I can and can't do.
> 
> Older home with no outlets within 16 feet of the TV location (above a fireplace) that has a wall runner. Coax cable and extension cord combined in wall runner ... the wall runner pops off... the wall runner also doesn't have an out anywhere other than the 2 ends so can't run and just drop it out.
> 
> ...


Don't take it the wrong way, it's just that you said an extension cord wasn't an option and left it at that. Had you included this explanation in the first reply, the confusion would have been cleared up then and there. Sorry to have upset you.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

If you were really so inclined, you could make a DC extension cable out of some barrel jack parts, making sure to get the polarity right (easy to test), but that's probably overkill.

Or you could get a thinner AC extension cord. HDMI cable is probably the best option though.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

If the op was serious , they would use an extension cord -- not really looking for an answer


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Exactly, he just doesn't want to go to a store and find the right cord.


----------

